# Dyno Von Franco



## Jeff f. (Dec 2, 2020)

Just finish refurbishing and upgrading my Dyno . Shimano 3 spd, sealed bottom bracket bearings, titanium and stainless hardware and new spokes.


----------



## JLF (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks great!   Had one of these when they first came out.  Love the orange.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 2, 2020)

Not a huge fan of these (frame design mainly) but that is 1 Clean Killer of a Bike & that Metallic Orange/Black contrast❗


----------



## Jeff f. (Dec 4, 2020)

Just finished the Taboo Tiki with the same treatment.


----------

